# Winter boots for general use



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm looking for some winter, waterproof, insulated hiking type boots.
I had some North Face that cracked. Won't buy again.
I have Danner insulated hunting boots. They're great, but heavy.
I've had Merrell that lasted but. are just worn out.
Anyone have experience with Bolderton boots? 
I'm looking at these. I'm wondering if they're comfortable for walking.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08DR56BJF


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Better get your letter into Santa before it's too late…

have you looked at redwing?



EWSplow said:


> I'm looking for some winter, waterproof, insulated hiking type boots.
> I had some North Face that cracked. Won't buy again.
> I have Danner insulated hunting boots. They're great, but heavy.
> I've had Merrell that lasted but. are just worn out.
> ...


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Better get your letter into Santa before it's too late…
> 
> have you looked at redwing?


No, haven't looked at Redwing yet.
I think I need to get down to the boot connection, where I buy my work boots to see what they have. i'd rather support local businesses.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

I’ve heard a lot about “hey dudes”
lately maybe you want to look into those?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Hydromaster said:


> I've heard a lot about "hey dudes"
> lately maybe you want to look into those?


The fact that they're slip on is intriguing. 
Maybe @m_ice can comment about their waterproofing.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Better get your letter into Santa before it's too late…
> 
> have you looked at redwing?


At Red Wing, *we don't carry boots built only for winter weather*. ... You can find winter boots in our Irish Setter, WORX, Vasque, Work Boots, and even Heritage collections. Just let us know what you're looking for, and we'll find you a pair of warm, dry, rugged, dependable, winter boots.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Older, but similar related thread.....

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/best-boots-for-snowblowing-shoveling.179665/


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> The fact that they're slip on is intriguing.
> Maybe @m_ice can comment about their waterproofing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Keen?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Keen?


I've had Keens. Design flaw in the eyelets the laces go through.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

EWSplow said:


> I've had Keens. Design flaw in the eyelets the laces go through.


Even the American made one's?

I had a bad pair or 2 that they warranteed. Last pair has been problem free.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Even the American made one's?
> 
> I had a bad pair or 2 that they warranteed. Last pair has been problem free.


The Revel IV seems to fit the bill and has metal eyelets.


----------



## SilverPine (Dec 7, 2018)

I use Timberland Pro boots. Warm, comfortable and good traction. A bit pricey.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

SilverPine said:


> I use Timberland Pro boots. Warm, comfortable and good traction. A bit pricey.


Thanks, but not looking for work boots. I have work boots Iike.
Looking for more all around boot comfortable for walking and warm for outdoor activities.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

EWSplow said:


> The fact that they're slip on is intriguing.
> Maybe @m_ice can comment about their waterproofing.


I have 1 pair I wear on the boat that has holes in the sole...but definitely not water proof


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

m_ice said:


> I have 1 pair I wear on the boat that has holes in the sole...but definitely not water proof
> View attachment 226671


Those stones could cause havoc in the gelcoat...
At least the water can drain out.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Well I prefer Danner and Irish Setter.
That being said, my feet have changed, from age and medical stuff. They say this is normal .I now wear med. size. I have 2 pair insulated Danner boots, both almost brand new, would let go cheap,they are 12B. Threw away the others, they had too much wear on them,and shop chemicals. These were to be outside and hunting boots.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

EWSplow said:


> Those stones could cause havoc in the gelcoat...
> At least the water can drain out.


Yes they would...probably outta get that taking care of before next season, especially since it's the in-laws boat not mine :laugh:


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

In all seriousness...
I 2nd timberland pro for work boots and Columbia for dedicated snow boots


----------



## Kinport (Jan 9, 2020)

no experience with boldertons, sorry

Columbia bugaboots have been my favorite cold weather boots. Maybe not as warm as Sorel pack boots or Mucks if your just sitting but very warm if your moving and much more comfortable if your trying to move/hike. They fit more like a hiking boot than a heavy winter boot. I bought the first pair awhile back when I was framing and appreciated they were warm and fit well enough that I could crawl through rafters and trusses without being annoyed by clunky footwear. One less thing to worry about when your standing on a 2x4 top plate catching trusses from a crane during a blizzard.







I had a small split at the seam after the 2nd winter(used fairly heavy in construction) but it was an easy repair. I just bought a pair for one of my guys the other night, I think they were right around $100.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Check the Bogs site, see what you think

https://www.bogsfootwear.ca/shop/index.html


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Kinport said:


> no experience with boldertons, sorry
> 
> Columbia bugaboots have been my favorite cold weather boots. Maybe not as warm as Sorel pack boots or Mucks if your just sitting but very warm if your moving and much more comfortable if your trying to move/hike. They fit more like a hiking boot than a heavy winter boot. I bought the first pair awhile back when I was framing and appreciated they were warm and fit well enough that I could crawl through rafters and trusses without being annoyed by clunky footwear. One less thing to worry about when your standing on a 2x4 top plate catching trusses from a crane during a blizzard.
> View attachment 226681
> I had a small split at the seam after the 2nd winter(used fairly heavy in construction) but it was an easy repair. I just bought a pair for one of my guys the other night, I think they were right around $100.


I bought the old lady a pair a few years ago. AT first she didn't like them. Once broken in, she wears them all the time for walking the dog, etc.
They're quite a bit lower [priced than others I've been looking at. I was looking for a little better quality, but maybe I'm overthinking this.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mountain Bob said:


> Well I prefer Danner and Irish Setter.
> That being said, my feet have changed, from age and medical stuff. They say this is normal .I now wear med. size. I have 2 pair insulated Danner boots, both almost brand new, would let go cheap,they are 12B. Threw away the others, they had too much wear on them,and shop chemicals. These were to be outside and hunting boots.


Can't beat Danner quality. These are probably 20 years old. Not used often, but used enough. 
Yes, they need to be greased.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Check the Bogs site, see what you think
> 
> https://www.bogsfootwear.ca/shop/index.html


The old lady swears by them. Hers are close to 10 years old and going strong.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Got some new Hey Dude boots today


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

m_ice said:


> Got some new Hey Dude boots today
> 
> View attachment 226739


Those will go good with your skinny jeans...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Orthopedics now that you're 40?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Even the American made one's?
> 
> I had a bad pair or 2 that they warranteed. Last pair has been problem free.


I'll second the Keens, most impressive has been the laces... Usually through a couple sets within the first few months on others...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Orthopedics now that you're 40?


Yes


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

You guys would probably really laugh at my MOZO shoes, super non slip bottoms, heavy padding, most comfortable shoes I have ever worn. They are made for chefs and kitchen help.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mountain Bob said:


> You guys would probably really laugh at my MOZO shoes, super non slip bottoms, heavy padding, most comfortable shoes I have ever worn. They are made for chefs and kitchen help.


Post em


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Even the American made one's?
> 
> I had a bad pair or 2 that they warranteed. Last pair has been problem free.


X2 I buy mine through REI and get a one-year warranty. EZ return for defects they just spin around and pay the cash.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

My wife bought me these, they are great so far, traction sole is amazing and super comfortable and warm…
would recommend.

https://www.marks.com/en/caterpilla...e-waterproof-mid-cut-hiking-boots-266123.html


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mr.Markus said:


> My wife bought me these, they are great so far, traction sole is amazing and super comfortable and warm…
> would recommend.
> 
> https://www.marks.com/en/caterpilla...e-waterproof-mid-cut-hiking-boots-266123.html


Wow no wonder he can buy all these high dollar pushers... Mark's charges MP money...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Wow no wonder he can buy all these high dollar pushers... Mark's charges MP money...


I learned from Al Bundy...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Worth saying I noah guy from my wifes side who works for toromont Cat...family discount.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Family in Wyo wears Lowa Renegades and have been for a couple years
https://www.lowaboots.com/mens/clearance-room/renegade-gtx-mid-dark-grey-navyI was going to get a pair when my Keens wore oot but couldn't find my size local and didn't want to by on line to find oot they run small or big.
Never found a need for insulated boots as long as you weren't moving.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> Can't beat Danner quality. These are probably 20 years old. Not used often, but used enough.
> Yes, they need to be greased.
> View attachment 226695


Danner makes a nice boot....
Huberds is what I've been using on my leather boots since the '80's.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

m_ice said:


> Post em


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

EWSplow said:


> The old lady swears by them. Hers are close to 10 years old and going strong.


I've only had mine since October. So far so good.


m_ice said:


> Got some new Hey Dude boots today
> 
> View attachment 226739


You're an easy guy to buy for. Hope it was a good bday with the family.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

EWSplow said:


> Can't beat Danner quality. These are probably 20 years old. Not used often, but used enough.
> Yes, they need to be greased.
> View attachment 226695


I've talked to you on the phone (jitterbug?) a few times, you really sure you need to worry about getting another 20 years out of a pair of boots?

PS, what size boots do you wear?
(Asking for a friend.)


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

I have had a pair of Irish Setters for about 10 years.They have been alright. I’m not blown away. Good insulation for all around. I would have preferred a shorter boot for all around wear.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

BUFF said:


> Danner makes a nice boot....
> Huberds is what I've been using on my leather boots since the '80's.
> View attachment 226767


For years I used good ol bear grease. Been using mink oil for a couple decades.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

jomama45 said:


> I've talked to you on the phone (jitterbug?) a few times, you really sure you need to worry about getting another 20 years out of a pair of boots?
> 
> PS, what size boots do you wear?
> (Asking for a friend.)


If it ain't broke, don't fix it...and even if its only partially broken.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

I like my Chippewa boots and wear them only in bad weather. Bought on clearance 5 yrs. ago reg.$220 and pd. $99. Thumbs Up Yes pic. was on dinning rm. table. My warden did not go for that!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I don't know how you fellas get more than a couple years out of work boots. Hunting and **** kickers are the only thing that last more than 2 years for me.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Some people work smart, us hard working stupid guys break stuff and wear stuff out...


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

EWSplow said:


> If it ain't broke, don't fix it...and even if its only partially broken.


I think that may have went right over your head................


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I don't know how you fellas get more than a couple years out of work boots. Hunting and **** kickers are the only thing that last more than 2 years for me.


6-9 months out of work boots/shoes for me and they're shot. I like wearing light boots though, and don't worry about cleaning and oiling them much.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mr.Markus said:


> Some people work smart, us hard working stupid guys break stuff and wear stuff out...


Plowsite is taking its toll on his boots...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Only time I clean them is if they're caked with mud. Then I just use the pressure washer. Never oil them. I just wear them out...soles worn down, falling apart.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Plowsite is taking its toll on his boots...


Its full of boot stompin...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Only time I clean them is if they're caked with mud. Then I just use the pressure washer. Never oil them. I just wear them out...soles worn down, falling apart.


Don't knock lake mowing till you tried it....


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

This morning the old lady asked what shoes size I wear.
I think she must have been on Amazon and saw my history.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

….


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

You just might be getting some hey dudes after all the searching and cookies or whatever from the plowsite...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> You just might be getting some hey dudes after all the searching and cookies or whatever from the plowsite...


If he's lucky


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

m_ice said:


> If he's lucky


She'll get them for herself


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

BUFF said:


> She'll get them for herself


I know she went to farm and barn today. 
She bought dog food and suet for the birds.
This is less than 1/2 of her winter boot collection.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> I know she went to farm and barn today.
> She bought dog food and suet for the birds.
> This is less than 1/2 of her winter boot collection.
> View attachment 227279


My aren't those fashionable...


----------



## Ice-sage (Nov 9, 2017)

@EWSplow

http://www.cofra.us/en/
For a look at the whole collection

http://www.cofra.it/en/
They have such a fantastic selection of footware, literally if you could want some obscure type of footwear, just like you asked for in the original thread post, they have a model for you.

We order all our Cofra stuff from
https://mammothworkwear.com/
Way better pricing ordering from them.(sadly, but good, they are better at shipping stuff than any US shipper)


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I learned from Al Bundy...


What, How to go to Nudey bar?? Or marry a Redhead who sits home eating bon bons ordering from cvq/nsh?


----------

